# Nuevo en gentoo

## joaking5

Que tal a todos ojala alguien pueda ayudarme, soy nuevo en el tema de linux, he instalado algunos distro como suse, red hat , pero gentoo aun no logro instalarlo con exito, en la empresa hay un servidor con gentoo y stage3 este server debe ser admin. por medio de comandos pero me piden que se le instale una interfaz grafica, mi duda es si se le instala una interfaz grafica kde o gnome, esta no tirara o desconfigurara,  algunas aplicaciones que corren en este servidor? ojala puedan ayudarme y bueno esta es laprimera detantas dudas y preguntas que ojala pueda seguir consultandolos sin  hartarlos

----------

## Noss

No creo que te desconfigure nada, de todas formas en gentoo los programas te piden confirmación para cambiar los ficheros de configurasión por si no quieres cambiarlos y mantener la configuración que tú tienes.. Esto se hace con etc-update

un saludo y me alegra verte por aquí

----------

## joaking5

una duda mas al respecto , si yo le tecleo  ctrl+alt+F1 y lo unico que me envia es una pantalla en negro , eso quiere decirme que no existe ningua interfaz grafica instalada o en funcionamiento??

----------

## sunbqto

Pues, has llegado al lugar apropiado, soy tambien muy novato y aca siempre me han echado la mano.

    Tienes que tener paciencia y leer mucho, te voy a recomendar que empiezes por aca:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/?catid=desktop

   Leelo, pero siempre revisa los comandos en la version en English, 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/?catid=desktop

    estan libres de errores en un alto porcentaje.

    Para que tengas una mejor idea, debes comenzar por el Servidor X, y luego instalar el Desktop al que mas te ajustes (kde, gnome) o un manejador de ventanas (como Flubox, el que uso para mi laptop).

   Como siempre los jefes no saben lo que quieren, "un Servidor  no requiere para nada la Instalacion Grafica, al contrario, es contrapudente y riesgoso".

   Por tu bien, espero que no tengas Controladora Grafica ATI (son un pain-ass y cuesta configurarlas, mas no es imposible), son un verdadero reto para un novato.

   Pues suerte, Adelante y Bienvenido nuevamente, esperamos que estes por aca mucho tiempo.

Edito:

Con respecto a CTRL+ALT+FX, te lleva la area de trabajo X.Last edited by sunbqto on Fri Sep 21, 2007 3:20 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## joaking5

gracias pos su ayuda aunque veo que ya cometi mi primer error jejej yo mencione que tecleaba Ctrl+Alt+F1 y ahi est ami error de dedo pues es cuando tecle  Ctrl+Alt+F7 es cuando en ves de enviarme a una interfaz grafica solo me envia una pantalla negra agradesco su ayuda a todos  y aqui andaremos causandoles problemas jejej

----------

## mad93

Mira en /var/log/Xorg.0.log , es un fichero con errores, allí debería estar indicado que falla.

----------

## i92guboj

Lo primero, configurar Xorg. Luego podrás instalar kde gnome o lo que quieras, pero primero, lo primero.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xorg-config.xml

Cuando lo tengas instalado, lanza startx. El servidor X debería salir cargando twm (un gestor de ventanas muy básico). Hasta que no consigas arrancar X, instalar gnome, kde o cualquier otra cosa es perder el tiempo.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Edito: 
> 
> Con respecto a CTRL+ALT+FX, te lleva la area de trabajo X.

 

Agrego mi granito de arena. El entorno gráfico no necesariamente corre sobre el tty7 al que se accede con la combinación de teclas en cuestión. Obviamente, si no está instalado, o no está corriendo, presionar CTRL + ALT + Fn solo te lleva a una pantalla en negro.

Si me permitís un consejo, no le pongas entorno gráfico al servidor, no hace falta y a la larga probablemente lleve a que lo empieces a usar como estacion de trabajo. En un servidor en producción puede traer problemas.

Todo se puede administrar remotamente con WEBMIN por ejemplo.

```
emerge webmin
```

Mas fácil imposible.

Salud!

----------

## sunbqto

[quote="Inodoro_Pereyra"] *Quote:*   

> Edito: 
> 
> Todo se puede administrar remotamente con WEBMIN por ejemplo.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

  Una pregunta Inodoro_Pereyra: Igual requiere de las X para correr WEBMIN?

----------

## mad93

webmin requiere de las X? Diria que no, va todo via web (bueno, tiene un VNC).

```
app-admin/webmin-1.350  USE="pam ssl -apache2 -postgres -webmin-minimal"
```

----------

## i92guboj

 *mad93 wrote:*   

> webmin requiere de las X? Diria que no, va todo via web (bueno, tiene un VNC).
> 
> ```
> app-admin/webmin-1.350  USE="pam ssl -apache2 -postgres -webmin-minimal"
> ```
> ...

 

Hasta donde yo se, webmin no es más que una aplicación web para configurar tu sistema. Si tu browser da el soporte necesario para lo que webmin necesite, no necesitas nada más.

Hay decenas de browsers que funcioan a la perfección en modo texto, y alguno por ahí como links, con la opción -g, que soporta incluso framebuffer, con lo cual puede funcionar en modo gráfico sin X. No creo que webmin necesite X para nada, es tan solo una aplicación web, y como tal, debería poder ejecutarse en cualquier ambiente donde exista un navegador.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> No creo que webmin necesite X para nada, es tan solo una aplicación web, y como tal, debería poder ejecutarse en cualquier ambiente donde exista un navegador.

 

Tal cual. No necesita X y te permite administrar lo que se te ocurra desde cualquier navegador, en la misma pc o en otra cualquiera, desde la red local o desde internet. Modular, lo que permite expandirlo para que haga practicamente lo que sea que necesites.

Salud!

----------

